# Noob question about this Danny MacAskill video



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

First off, I absolutely have no experience with bmx'ing so this question may come off totally idiotic - please forgive me. I'm just in awe of this video and want to know more from those who actively participate in these skillful activities *hats off*. 

With that, there are moments in this video where it looks like he's able to stop the free wheel action of his rear hub and "pedal backwards" giving him the control of what a uni-cyclist would have. Is there such a hub like this? Or is he just pedaling backwards (in freewheel) to reposition footing?

Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home" - YouTube

For example, at 6:05 in that video. Probably the best example of what raises my suspicion. Other moments are at 2:05, 4:12, and 4:58.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

He is just pedaling backward so that the wheel can roll backward. If you don't pedal backward when rolling back then the wheel stops and you fall over the back of the bike. He's not using the pedals to move the bike backward, only to allow it to roll backward. There are hubs called freecoasters that allow you to roll backward without pedaling, but that's a different thing all together.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> He is just pedaling backward so that the wheel can roll backward. If you don't pedal backward when rolling back then the wheel stops and you fall over the back of the bike. He's not using the pedals to move the bike backward, only to allow it to roll backward. There are hubs called freecoasters that allow you to roll backward without pedaling, but that's a different thing all together.


Oh that makes sense. duh. :blush: I just rolled my bike backwards and realized the pedals do move. *smacks head*


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Here goes a decent tutorial.


----------



## inkaholic (Jul 28, 2009)

There is also a hub as you describe to make it similar to a unicycle that is called a "fixed" gear hub. Pedal forward, you go forward. Pedal backward, you go backward. You see a lot of messengers running them. This is where the name "fixie" comes from, the bikes that messengers ride. The old movie Quicksilver had a bunch of fixie tricks in it and some of the stuff in the movie "Rad" was performed by Pat R. who ran his BMX as a fixie.

Ink


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

ppppppppppppppp


----------

